# Double Din Conversion Kit for 97 Suburban?



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I am trying to find complete kit that will let me install a full sized double din unit into the dash of the 97 Suburban. I believe the kit should include what I need to trim the bezel and lower the ac control head.
There's got to be one since they made millions of these trucks.
Anyone know where I can find one?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

GM1590AB - Scosche Gm1590ab Isa Double Din Installation Kit (For 1992 & Up Gm) - SCOSCHE

http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=13876

If you can't find it, then you will have to improvise and make one yourself


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


> GM1590AB - Scosche Gm1590ab Isa Double Din Installation Kit (For 1992 & Up Gm) - SCOSCHE
> 
> 95-2001 - Gm Older Double Din Dash Fit Kit 1990 And Newer (New) - METRA
> 
> If you can't find it, then you will have to improvise and make one yourself


The 1st link looks like it will work perfectly.
Thx!!!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Neither of those kits will work with that body style chevy/gmc truck or suv. The 97 has the slide mounted factory radio that isn't quite a double din. The newer body style, like 02/03+ is what that kit is designed for.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

What double din you installing?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> What double din you installing?


When it finally comes out, the new PPI Ingenix double din 771 source unit.
see PrecisionPower: Car Audio Stereo, Car Subwoofers, Car Amplifiers, Car Speakers for it's details if you're interested.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

you dont have a double din factory radio.. we have done these in the past.. you can relocate your ac controls to your overhead console area, and fabricate the dash to accept a double din... its some work, but if you want to do it, its possible


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

dman said:


> you dont have a double din factory radio.. we have done these in the past.. you can relocate your ac controls to your overhead console area, and fabricate the dash to accept a double din... its some work, but if you want to do it, its possible


Is the stock head unit 1.5 or 2 din?

When I put a double din in my jimmy, it was the same height as the stock head unit..I think..it's been a while, haha


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

1 1/2 din


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dman said:


> you dont have a double din factory radio.. we have done these in the past.. you can relocate your ac controls to your overhead console area, and fabricate the dash to accept a double din... its some work, but if you want to do it, its possible


My factory radio is a 1.5 din unit.
However, I have seen conversion kits before on ebay that lower the ac control head into the cubby below (also known as the same slot that the factory cd player resides if equipped) with just a few structural modifications and some trimming of the original bezel and then it allows the installation of the 2.0 din unit.
I should have bought it when it was up for auction, but I wasn't sure what head unit I would be using.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My factory radio is a 1.5 din unit.
> However, I have seen conversion kits before on ebay that lower the ac control head into the cubby below (also known as the same slot that the factory cd player resides if equipped) with just a few structural modifications and some trimming of the original bezel and then it allows the installation of the 2.0 din unit.
> I should have bought it when it was up for auction, but I wasn't sure what head unit I would be using.
> 
> ...


we used to take cd out and install custom pockets for Ipods, mp3, etc.. you would def. have to trim for the ac there... there are no kits ever been done to change that location... It is a standard double din kit with brackets you can utilize and you still have to modify.... with the 2 areas you will have a def. gap that has to have the area reworked.. you can also do a eq there to take advantage of the complete area.. The double din pieces i refer to will just have a bezel and the side brackets for the installation, i use to keep about a 100 in stock all the time, as i used for about every custom double din install i ever did... I will be at the warehouses this weekend, will see if ive still got some laying around.. If i do, i will let you know.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dman said:


> we used to take cd out and install custom pockets for Ipods, mp3, etc.. you would def. have to trim for the ac there... there are no kits ever been done to change that location... It is a standard double din kit with brackets you can utilize and you still have to modify.... with the 2 areas you will have a def. gap that has to have the area reworked.. you can also do a eq there to take advantage of the complete area.. The double din pieces i refer to will just have a bezel and the side brackets for the installation, i use to keep about a 100 in stock all the time, as i used for about every custom double din install i ever did... I will be at the warehouses this weekend, will see if ive still got some laying around.. If i do, i will let you know.


That would be great.
Please post some pics of your process if you have any.
Thanks,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

you don't have to relocate anything if you don't want to.

You can just trim out the existing hole and with a little care and a bit of trimming behind the radio, a DD will fit just fine. Is it the absolute prettiest thing ever? not really, but it looks ok and avoids having to do a bunch of extra work (I usually only get about an hour to do this kind of job).

Can have a pic up of the one i did Thursday in a 99 Suburban if you want.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

tophatjimmy said:


> you don't have to relocate anything if you don't want to.
> 
> You can just trim out the existing hole and with a little care and a bit of trimming behind the radio, a DD will fit just fine. Is it the absolute prettiest thing ever? not really, but it looks ok and avoids having to do a bunch of extra work (I usually only get about an hour to do this kind of job).
> 
> Can have a pic up of the one i did Thursday in a 99 Suburban if you want.


Absolutely!!!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

ok, here is the 99 Suburban I did a few days ago. Maybe not up to the standards of some of the members here, but the customer also wasn't willing to shell out the $$ for a full dash rebuild either...


















My cuts didn't end up being as exact as I was hoping. I'm a tad right on the top and a tad left on the bottom, but the customer was happy with it.

You have to remove a bit of the plastic behind the radio to allow the larger chassis of the double DIN to fully sit in the hole, but it only takes a minute or two with an air body saw.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

i wasnt aware this was what the OP was going for.. On a custom job, we never short cut it, it would be a complete refab of the dash piece. The bad thing doing it that way, the radio doesnt recess into DD trim and sit behind the dash bezel... But it is effective in a quick out the door job. My customers just would not accept it done that way...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

IIR, the '97's are a bit different then the '99's. I have a 2000, which should be the same as the '99. 

I had to cut out the plastic in the back of the factory HU location and trim the dash bezel to get mine to fit. I can't remember the dash kit used, but it too was modded a bit to make it mount. 

I need to take a better pic, guess I'll have to get to that soon.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dman said:


> i wasnt aware this was what the OP was going for.. On a custom job, we never short cut it, it would be a complete refab of the dash piece. The bad thing doing it that way, the radio doesnt recess into DD trim and sit behind the dash bezel... But it is effective in a quick out the door job. My customers just would not accept it done that way...


I am one of those that has to have it look perfect as if it was that way from the factory.

Here's a pic of my dash as it stands right now which is bone stock.
Once again, I remenber a sound shop offering a custom kit they made on ebay for $89.00 that makes it all look factory and moves the ac control head down into the pocket below and included detailed instructions of the inner dash cuts to make it work.
I wish I had bought that kit when it was available.
Anyone have some more ideas?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

95-99 CK Double Din


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

groundscr8pr said:


> 95-99 CK Double Din


THAT'S THE KIT!!!
I owe you a beer!
Damn, you're in Maine.
I was actually going to try and buy you one. 
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

groundscr8pr said:


> 95-99 CK Double Din


that is awesome


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You can buy him an "e-card" to GTIFridays and he could then get his inebriating drink...... ??


----------



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

i dont drink.. but am glad to help. i will be using on of there kits to redo the ddin install in my 02 tahoe.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

groundscr8pr said:


> i dont drink.. but am glad to help. i will be using on of there kits to redo the ddin install in my 02 tahoe.


I finally worked a deal with the shop and bought it for $140.00 shipped.
Turns out he's getting down to his very last of these and states he won't be making anymore once they're gone so if anyone else wants one, jump on it.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

